

2006: Secret NSA spy room in AT&T switching centre. - chrisbuc
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2006/04/70619

======
chrisbuc
Google's Chief Architect, Yonatan Zunger in this post:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+YonatanZunger/posts/huwQsphBron](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+YonatanZunger/posts/huwQsphBron)
notes his suspicions that the second slide (
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/special/politics/prism-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
srv/special/politics/prism-collection-documents/m) ) subtly explains how the
data collection works.

The way I see it is that by extracting data via man-in-the-middle (subject to
HTTPs etc..., discussions elsewhere), the NSA and others could target packets
that fit certain profiles of data, such as Googles, Facebooks etc...

